# Manaus - 350



## Metropolitano Manaus (Jan 17, 2009)

Uma pequena coletânea de fotos obtidas na web sobre a capital amazonense que amanhã completa 350 anos de fundação. Ia fazer um thread mais elaborado, mas me falta tempo. 

Parabéns Manaus !!!

Biblioteca Pública Estadual


















http://manausagil.com/wp-content/up...eca-Pública-do-Estado_Alexandre-Alcântara.jpg

Palácio Rio Branco










Palácio Rio Negro










Palácio da Justiça










Palacete provincial










Instituto Benjamim Constant










Centro de Artes da UFAM










Outrora tradicional clube LUSO SPORTING CLUB










Cervejaria Miranda Corrêa










Mercado Adolpho Lisboa


















https://www.amazonasemais.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/mercado-municipal.jpg


















http://www.amazoninternet.com.br/sgc/admin/imagens/2c2f5918c9cd0f60e9c5e02bf4bd3a46.jpg


















Catedral metropolitana









https://i1.trekearth.com/photos/36609/catedral.jpg

Relógio Municipal.









Praça do Relógio









Teatro amazonas









https://cdn.pixabay.com/photo/2018/08/21/04/19/teatro-amazonas-3620571_960_720.jpg

Foyer do Teatro Amazonas









Palace Hotel








https://i.pinimg.com/originals/87/a8/ab/87a8ab4deb5c832fb44cc8e3a5a2894c.jpg

Ideal Clube









Beneficente Portuguesa










Reservatório do Mocó









Castelinho em Adrianópolis










Usina Chaminé










Largo São Sebastião









Casario no Largo de S.Sebastiao.



























https://i.pinimg.com/originals/79/cc/47/79cc478bb709bd533aee42ee189d422e.jpg










Anfândega, região do porto antigo.










Tesouro provincial, região do porto antigo.










Paço Municipal









http://painel.portalamazonia.com/uploads/RTEmagicC_pacomunicipal-diegooliveira.jpg.jpg

Ponta Negra 
,


















https://www.acritica.com/uploads/news/image/744037/show_Desfile.JPG









https://www.acritica.com/uploads/news/image/728918/show_show_show_agrandefamilia.JPG









https://amazonasatual.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/tapiri.jpg









https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/05/2b/ca/06/restaurante-morada-do.jpg


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show.!!

Parabéns.!!


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

top!


----------



## Prado (Mar 21, 2006)

Linda Manaus!!!! Metrópole da Amazônia Ocidental!!!! Parabéns pelos seus 350 anos!!!!
Vila da Barra, São José da Barra do Rio Negro e, finalmente, Manaus: metrópole hospitaleira, emoldurada pelas belas paisagens amazonenses. AMO demais Manaus!!!!


----------



## Prado (Mar 21, 2006)

Manaus: Vila, Cidade, Metrópole.


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Manaus é gigante e tem um patrimônio histórico muito interessante:

População de Manaus ao longo dos censos:
Ano..........urbana.........Total
1872.........................29.334
1890.........................38.720
1900.........................34.713
1910.........................85.340
1920.........................75.704
1940........67.437.......106.399
1950........89.894.......139.620
1960.......154.040.......175.343
1970.......283.673.......311.622
1980.......611.843.......633.383
1991.....1.006.585....1.011.501
2000.....1.396.768....1.405.835
2010.....1.792.881....1.802.014
2019.....2.171.849....2.182.763


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

A Gigante da Amazônia...Linda metrópole!!!


----------



## Amapaense (Aug 20, 2012)

Parabéns Manaus.


----------



## Alexandre Alcântara (May 24, 2009)

*Parabéns, Manaus, pelos seus 350 anos.*

:dance:

Parabéns, Metropolitano Manaus, bela homenagem a nossa linda Manaus

*#LindaqueSóEla*​


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Lindo patrimônio.


----------

